# Allen Dujardin 5 S 37 C



## BERRIET (Sep 17, 2007)

hello to you all , 

it's again the Frenchie that ask for your help !

any one has infos about Allen Dujardin 5 S 37 C used in the French Messageries in the late 40 's and toughrough the 50's and 60's ? 

these were very common gensets on most cargo ships , liners .

Thanks for support .

regards , 

(Wave)


----------

